# libglvnd-1.3.3 conflicts with mesa-libs-20.2.3



## ikevin8me (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm trying to install tigervnc-viewer and hit with the following error:


> libglvnd-1.3.3 conflicts with mesa-libs-20.2.3



I have xorg and KDE installed on my system. Should I remove the "mesa-libs" as advised by this? What should I do? Please advise.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2021)

ikevin8me said:


> What should I do? Please advise.


Follow the directions in the PR.


----------

